
4Clojure Easy Problems Updated on Clojurecademy - ertucetin
https://clojurecademy.com/courses/17592186045426/learn/overview#
======
krat0sprakhar
4Clojure is really fun! Reading just the book by itself got boring for me and
I thoroughly enjoyed working through the problems side-by-side! Thanks to
everyone who contributed to it.

Another thing that I found great for practice was Advent of Code[0]. The
exercises are more challenging and most of them lend themselves really well to
the conciseness and elegance of Clojure collections. The reddit community[1]
is also helpful and even if you can't crack the algorithm, porting someone
else's solution to Clojure is a valuable & fun exercise.

[0] - [https://adventofcode.com/](https://adventofcode.com/)

[1] -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/](https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/)

~~~
AlexCoventry
I agree. For someone with a math background and not much algorithms training,
the 4clojure exercises were just the ticket for me when i worked through term
in 2013. Whoever wrote them put a lot of effort into breaking them into
informative chunks.

------
tankfeeder
All 4clojure problems on PicoLisp:
[https://bitbucket.org/mihailp/tankfeeder/src/default/4clojur...](https://bitbucket.org/mihailp/tankfeeder/src/default/4clojure/?at=default)

------
j-pb
4Clojure empasizes non idiomatic solutions way to much imho.

"Now solve this without using the standard way of solving it." doesn't seem
like a good idea when you want people to write good readable code in the end
:/

~~~
solaxun
I disagree w/ this comment. The types of problems where it disallows using
built-ins are typically those that have you re-implementing a function for
purposes of learning. The implementation of that function, in my experience,
is still fairly idiomatic if you are following the right users. Particularly
those functions that force you to build a lazy implementation. I found the
exercises (and more importantly comparing to more experienced user's
solutions) incredibly helpful not just for clojure but FP concepts generally.

